# Treiber fuer USB-RS232 Wandler



## Lipperlandstern (26 Januar 2005)

Hallo und Guten Morgen.

Ich hab mal vor Monaten bei Ebay einen USB-RS232 Wandler gekauft. Das Ding funzt auch wie verrueckt. Nur hab ich die TreiberCD verbaselt. Und WinXP/Win2000 schreien nach einem Treiber.

Das Ding ist ca 20cm lang und die RS232-Seite ist in einem blauen durchsichtigen Gehaeuse. Hersteller kann ich leider nicht erkennen.

Hat jemand ne Treiber fuer so etwas oder eine Idee ?

Gruesse

Axel


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (26 Januar 2005)

Mahlzeit,

könnte von Digitus sein. Dort gibt es auch den Treiber 
zum Download. 

Da die meisten Wandler auf den Chips von Prolific 
basieren, kann der Treiber auch funktionieren,
wenn das Teil jemand anders zusammengelötet
hat.


Viele Grüße

Gerhard Bäurle


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (26 Januar 2005)

Nachtrag:

Wenn Sie hier in bei 'File' nach 'Driver' suchen, 
haben sie ein paar mehr zur Auswahl:

http://tech.prolific.com.tw/visitor/v_search.asp


----------



## Lipperlandstern (26 Januar 2005)

Vielen Dank.... Der Erste Tipp war goldrichtig !!!!!!!


----------



## OlafOver (22 September 2005)

Da habe ich doch gerade eine Frage zu diesem Adapter.

Die Sache ist diese, dass ich derzeit auf der Meisterschule sitze, mir ein neues Notebook gekauft habe, was keinen COM-Port hat, und auch keine PCMCIA II Schnittstelle , sonder schon den neuen Express-Card Standart.

folglich kann man keine Adapterkarte auf RS232 einsteckenn, und bin somit auf das Adapter Kabel angewiesen.


Es ist ein Profilic 2203 - USB zu Com-Kabel.

Funktioniert das wirklich mit der SPS ?

Bei EIB soll es ja annscheinend nichht funktionieren.


----------



## Anonymous (23 September 2005)

Das gleiche Problem mit dem fehlenden "echten" Com-Port hatte ich auch. Mit dem Adapter funktioniert es ohne Probleme. Aber Achtung: Die Schnittstelle ist dann nicht USB, sondern die höchste vom System angegebene COM-Schnittstelle.


----------



## seeba (23 September 2005)

Homer79 schrieb:
			
		

> Das gleiche Problem mit dem fehlenden "echten" Com-Port hatte ich auch. Mit dem Adapter funktioniert es ohne Probleme. Aber Achtung: Die Schnittstelle ist dann nicht USB, sondern die höchste vom System angegebene COM-Schnittstelle.



Die COM geht bei Belkin Adaptern problemlos ändern!

Hier eine Empfehlung von mir:
Kauft euch für STEP7 usw. dieses Notebook: http://maxdata.de/application/prodkat/produktkatalog/product.asp?parm01=300&parm02=192&parm03=208084
Dafür gibt es einen echten Port Replikator (kein USB), auf dem dann auch eine echte COM ausgeführt wird! Für Siemens einfach den USB Adapter von Siemens und für'n Rest dann per Port-Rep.!

Gruß Sebastian


----------



## OlafOver (23 September 2005)

Wie ich feststellen musste funktioniert das Teil doch! 

Allerdings musste nicht eine SPS dafür hinhalten, sondern eine Telefonanlage.

Ne ich bin schon jetzt zufrieden mit dem Teil was ich da habe.


----------

